

Failreminder.com, just launched, any feedback?  - chrismeyer_

http://failreminder.com
======
gyardley
Probably not a good idea to put any political figure with a popular following
on your front page - why alienate a segment of your audience?

~~~
chrismeyer_
You are right. Let's change that. and thanks for the head up

------
icey
Honestly, I don't see how this is any different than awesomenessreminders.com.
How are you set apart from that service? This is important, since they already
have national press coverage and a userbase. What's going to stop them from
pivoting ever so slightly to crush you?

~~~
chrismeyer_
Deeply different, it leverages on awesomenessreminders.com weakness, it
becomes easily boring. Our message will be different every time, and not only
in the way we present it to you, but also in its content.

------
bobf
The easiest weakness of awesomenessreminders you could attack, but failed to
do so? Site design.

~~~
chrismeyer_
Why do you think that's the easiest to attack? i think your point is wrong. i
acknowledge that i plainly copied the design but that's not an important
issue. Their site design is not one of their weaknesses.

~~~
bobf
I'm not a designer, but as a consumer I think site design is extremely
important. If your site looks like it was thrown up hastily or is a fly-by-
night operation, I'm definitely less likely to give you my credit card
information. Why is it the easiest to attack? Because I think their design is
_so_ bad that it wouldn't be hard to dramatically improve, with relatively
little effort.

